# In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)



## PCGH_Raff (29. Juli 2014)

*In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Üblicherweise ist die meistgenutzte Auflösung die native des Monitors.

*Eure Ergebnisse haben großes Gewicht, denn sie bestimmen mit, wie wir in den kommenden Monaten Grafikkarten testen.

*MfG,
Raff


----------



## hanfi104 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] natives UHD


----------



## Ion (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Meist in 1440p, die 290 muss ja auch was zutun haben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] _Ich fühle mich geistig überfordert_ 
 Ich glaube das war Nescafe, und wenn der alle ist schaue ich in die Röhre und dort ist es 1.920 × 1.080


----------



## S754 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 1920x1200

Hauptsächlich 1200p, mit Downsampling bei älteren Spielen auf 2880x1800 und auf meinem Retro-Rechner mit 1280x1024.


----------



## CompleteMoron (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 1.920×1.080


----------



## Heroman_overall (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 2560 x 1440 @ 96Hz, damit auch meine übertaktete R9 290 sich nicht langweilt.


----------



## Ahab (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 1680 x 1050

Eisern.


----------



## kbit (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 1920x1080


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 1680 x 1050

Mehr kann mein Hauptmonitor nicht und irgendwie habe ich´s noch nicht geschafft, für ältere Games Downsampling zum Laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 1920 x1080

Für mehr ist mir die Leistung aktueller Single-GPUs noch nicht hoch genug um damit bei Grafikverbesserungen wie Kantenglättung und SSAO ausreichend FPS zu bekommen.
Allerdings würde ich auch gerne von den TFT-Herstellern mal die Möglichkeit bekommen Spiele in geringerer Auflösung nativ zu Spielen, für diverse alte Titel und Spiele mit hoher Hardwareanforderung wäre das echt wünschenswert.
Leider tut sich in der Hinsicht nicht viel von Seiten der Hersteller.


----------



## jamie (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1080p Zu mehr wäre mein Rechner auch schwerlich in der Lage.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1.920 × 1.200


----------



## PCGH_Phil (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 2.720 x 1.700

Jedenfalls, bis GeDoSaTo durchgehend unterstützt wird. Oder ich genügend Kaugummi-Automaten für einen brauchbaren UHD-Monitor geknackt habe 
Wenn möglich, natürlich höher. Wenn Leistung fehlt, dann 1.920 x 1.200. 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## DerLachs (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1920x1080 

Mehr brauche ich auch nicht, wobei ich bei dem ein oder anderen älteren Spiel schon ganz gerne mal Downsampling ausprobieren möchte.


----------



## Shizuki (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] Natives WQHD (2560x1440) im Moment noch auf 60 Hz, was bald auf 120 bzw. 144 Hz geändert wird.


----------



## Disneyfreund (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

wie anscheinend die meisten hier:
1920x1080


----------



## skyhigh5 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 2560 x 1440 @ 110HZ

Leistung ist satt da, weshalb sicherlich auch bald UHD per Downsampling ausprobiert wird.


----------



## Tierce (30. Juli 2014)

1920x1080 @ 144 Hz


----------



## hotfirefox (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1920x1080
Downsampling kann ich nichts abgewinnen, da zu aufwendig


----------



## Kusarr (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Mehrfachauswahl!! 

[X] 1920x1200 am PC

1920x1080 am Notebook


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 1680 x 1050


----------



## IluBabe (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

2.880 × 1.620 (downsampled) / double Full HD=3840x1080


----------



## Deathy93 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 1920x1080


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> 1920x1080
> Downsampling kann ich nichts abgewinnen, da zu aufwendig


 Genauso gehts mir auch.


----------



## BikeRider (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 1.920 × 1.200


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1920x1200

Downsampling ja ein mal und dann nie wieder zum Glück läuft meine GTX 680 mit 4 GB nach 2x einschicken wieder.


----------



## Killergollum89 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Ganz simpel:

[X] 1.920 × 1.080

Denn mehr macht mein TFT nich mit ^^


----------



## VikingGe (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 1920x1080, mehr geben weder Bildschirm noch Grafikkarte bei aktuellen Grafikbombern her.


----------



## violinista7000 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 2.560 × 1.440 wenn es geht, aber es hängt auch vom Game ab, gestern habe ich Halo 1 fertig gespielt, und der war auf 720p, denn das war die beste Auflösung für mein Monitor im Spielmenü. Dabei habe ich per Nvidia Inspector alle Schalter so hoch gedreht, wie es nur geht. 

Fazit: Keiner Xbox dieser Welt kann Halo 1 so scharf darstellen. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> [X] 1920 x1080
> 
> Für mehr ist mir die Leistung aktueller Single-GPUs noch nicht hoch  genug um damit bei Grafikverbesserungen wie Kantenglättung und SSAO  ausreichend FPS zu bekommen.
> Allerdings würde ich auch gerne von den TFT-Herstellern mal die  Möglichkeit bekommen Spiele in geringerer Auflösung nativ zu Spielen,  für diverse alte Titel und Spiele mit hoher Hardwareanforderung wäre das  echt wünschenswert.
> Leider tut sich in der Hinsicht nicht viel von Seiten der Hersteller.


 
Das geht doch! Du musst nur im Treiber die Skalierung ausschalten. Bei Nvidia z.B. steht unter *Anzeige *und danach *Desktop-Größe und Position anpassen, *wähle dann *keine Skalierung* aus, und fertig*.*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

2.720 × 1.530 (AMD-Downsampling) würde gerne höher geht aber nicht


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Puhhh, das ist eine kompliziertere frage die du mir stellst lieber Raff, ich habe eine Auflösung gewählt, aber dazu noch einige Worte.
Dies kommt von Spiel zu Spiel an welche Auflösung ich wähle, nicht so Hardwarefressende Spiele werden mit 2560x1440 gespielt, die fordernden Spiele mit 1920x1080.
Da diese Konstellation neu bei mir ist, sprich neuer Monitor, habe ich mich jedoch für 1920x1080 entschieden, nicht nur weil diese Auflösung die Native war in der Vergangenheit, sondern weil ich wohl etwas mehr (wohl nur wenige Prozent) diese fordernden Spiele spiele.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Eure Ergebnisse haben großes Gewicht, denn sie  bestimmen mit, wie wir in den kommenden Monaten Grafikkarten testen.


Ich hoffe das sich 1920x1080 durchsetze wird, da dies meines Erachtens eine solide Auflösung ist auf die man bauen kann.


----------



## violinista7000 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6658920 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich hoffe das sich 1920x1080 durchsetze wird, da dies meines Erachtens eine solide Auflösung ist auf die man bauen kann.


 
Das wird sich durchsetzen, die meistens hier haben immer noch 1080p Monitore. Aber wenn die Test bei 1440p sind, kannst du sicher sein, dass es auf 1080p besser geht.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (31. Juli 2014)

[X] 1440x900


Ist aber nur ein 19.5".....also pasts von den ppi noch.


----------



## alm0st (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] _2.880 × 1.620_

Da fehlt aber noch das (Downsampling)


----------



## beren2707 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 1.920 × 1.080

Meistens, weil...


GeDoSaTo viele Spiele (noch) nicht unterstützt; in älteren Spielen genieße ich hingegen OGSSAA, teilweise sogar mit zusätzlichem SSAA.
die 290 mehr als 1080p in einigen Spielen eh nicht flüssig hinbekommt.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Normalerweise 1920*1200 (1200p)
Sofern die Framerate es zulässt dann auch gerne Downsampling mit einer GTX 780  2880*1800 (1800p)


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (31. Juli 2014)

[X]5760x1080 

Auch wenn mit hohen Kosten verbunden macht es einfach irre viel Spaß


----------



## skyhigh5 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> [X]5760x1080
> 
> Auch wenn mit hohen Kosten verbunden macht es einfach irre viel Spaß


Wieviel FPS bekommst'n da?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (31. Juli 2014)

Naja BF4 auf Hoch sind je nach Map zwischen 60 und 130 Fps drin. Bestimmt kann ich auch noch ein bisschen was anpassen um noch bessere Grafik zu haben, aber ich sehe den Unterschied zwischen Hoch und Ultra eh kaum...


----------



## skyhigh5 (31. Juli 2014)

Ok, das so ein CF Gespann dieser Art dermaßen viel Power hat hätt ich nicht gedacht.

Hab mich aber schon gewundert wieso ich auf 1440p @Ultra ständig 120fps habe


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 2560x1080

An die 21:9 User denkt immer noch keiner.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> [X] 2560x1080
> 
> An die 21:9 User denkt immer noch keiner.


 
Ihr seid eben nur 3. Sorry.  Beim nächsten Poll wird auch diese Exotenauflösung integriert sein (2.048 × 1.152 und 3.440 × 1.440 sind schon drin).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## loltheripper (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Koreanische 1440p


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Juli 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ihr seid eben nur 3. Sorry.  Beim nächsten Poll wird auch diese Exotenauflösung integriert sein (2.048 × 1.152 und 3.440 × 1.440 sind schon drin).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


OK. Den die Anzahl der 21:9er wird immer mehr.


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> OK. Den die Anzahl der 21:9er wird keiner immer mehr.


 ... wie?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> ... wie?


Da hat mir das Handy einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. [emoji16]

(korrigiert)


----------



## ile (31. Juli 2014)

Bald 1440p, wenn Asus mal mit dem Swift zu potte kommt...


----------



## skyhigh5 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> OK. Den die Anzahl der 21:9er wird immer mehr.


 
Ich glaube nicht das sich diese Auflösung durchsetzt.

Zumindest nicht bei Spielern.


----------



## Laggy.NET (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ihr seid eben nur 3. Sorry.  Beim nächsten Poll wird auch diese Exotenauflösung integriert sein (2.048 × 1.152 und 3.440 × 1.440 sind schon drin).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
HIER ist nummer 4 

[x] Sonstiges 

2560x1080

Immerhin schon doppelt so viele 21:9 User wie 4K User. So what?!


----------



## Flexsist (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 1920x1080

Mit Downsampling hat der Monitor auch so seine Problemchen. Und wenn es dann mal läuft sieht es schlimmer aus als vorher. Mehr flimmern und grobkörnige Pixel, eigentlich genau die Sachen die Downsampling ja beseitigen sollte.

MfG


----------



## rolandm (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] Sonstiges

5040 x 1050 (3 x 22 Zoll)


----------



## HeinzNeu (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

ich spiele 2560x1440@100 Hz.


----------



## Norkzlam (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

2560x1440@104Hz

In letzter Zeit auch mal gerne Half Life 2 in 5120x2880 per GeDoSaTo.


----------



## Razor2408 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] _2880 x 1620
_
Bei den meisten Spielen zocke ich in dieser Auflösung, gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen. (@ 60Hz)


----------



## Seabound (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

*[x] 1.920 × 1.080*


----------



## labernet (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 3 × Full HD: 5.760 × 1.080

einfach nur krass, was man alles mehr sieht


----------



## DerDoofy (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 1920x1200

Full HD reicht mir vollkommen. Die Schärfe finde ich bei 23 Zoll sehr angenehm, aber mehr Pixel möchte ich nicht haben. Ich denke, dass mit mehr Pixel ja auch immer mehr Inhalte zu sehen sein werden, und oft habe ich schon das Gefühl, dass ich das Meiste gar nicht wahrnehmen kann, was der Bildschirm mir zeigt. Und ich hätte schon gerne möglichst alles, was berechnet wird, im Blick.


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



skyhigh5 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das sich diese Auflösung durchsetzt.
> 
> Zumindest nicht bei Spielern.


 
Ich find 21:9 schon interessant, _gerade_ fürs Spielen.


----------



## addicTix (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 1920x1080


----------



## Goyoma (31. Juli 2014)

[X]
1920x1080, was auch mehr wie genug ausreicht wie ich finde


----------



## Superwip (1. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Nach wie vor noch 1920x1080

Früher oder später wird auf UHD aufgerüstet aber wohl erst mit der nächsten GPU Generation. Diese sollte mindestens 4x so schnell sein wie meine aktuelle GTX 670 damit trotz der höheren Auflösung noch eine effektive Mehrleistung übrig bleibt.


----------



## wolflux (1. August 2014)

In 1080er Auflösung am TV.
aber neuer ist in Aussicht 
Gruss


----------



## Frosdedje (1. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 1.680 × 1.050
Mit dieser Auflösung spiele ich inzwischen veile meiner Spiele

[x] 1.280 × 720 oder darunter  ; hier: 1024 x 768
Früher hatte ich mit dieser Auflösung gespielt bevor ich zu meinen derzeitigen Rechner kam.
Aber auch für einige alte Spiele greife ich auf diese Auflösungs-Art zurück.


----------



## ReVan1199 (1. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] _1.920 × 1.200

_Ich finde es kommt einfach nur 16:10 in Frage.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] Sonstiges

2560x1080
Dell U2913WM


----------



## FlakZ (1. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1080P Zocken, wenn mir echt Langweilig ist bei Benches auf das maximalste drehen was geht auf Auflösung


----------



## marcus022 (1. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 1920*1080


----------



## PCGHGS (1. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 1920x1080 @144Hz


----------



## oelkanne (1. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 5760*1080 wenns das spiel zulässt


----------



## CSOger (2. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 1920x1080 @144Hz


----------



## Adi1 (2. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] _1.920 × 1.080_


----------



## orca113 (2. August 2014)

Full HD

1920x1080

Das genügt mir vollkommen. Würde auch keinen Monitor >24" haben wollen. Da find ich's ok


----------



## GoldenMic (2. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1920*1080 aus Ermangelung eines WQHD Monitors.


----------



## TheSebi41 (2. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1440p am Pc und 900p am Laptop


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Die größere Verbreitung von 2.560 × 1.440 deckt sich tatsächlich mit dem Gefühl, das in den vergangenen Monaten aufkam, wenn man in Foren wie diesem unterwegs ist. Schön. Wir werden diese Entwicklung beim kommenden GPU-Testsystem-Refresh einfließen lassen.  Aber zunächst brauchen wir noch mehr Teilnehmer.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Java_Jim (2. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 1920x1080 ist es meistens.
Wenn es geht nutze ich auch 2880x1620, aber mit meiner 560Ti is das leider nicht so oft der Fall.


----------



## hanfi104 (2. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die größere Verbreitung von 2.560 × 1.440 deckt sich tatsächlich mit dem Gefühl, das in den vergangenen Monaten aufkam, wenn man in Foren wie diesem unterwegs ist. Schön. Wir werden diese Entwicklung beim kommenden GPU-Testsystem-Refresh einfließen lassen.  Aber zunächst brauchen wir noch mehr Teilnehmer.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Wie wärs denn mit Werbung auf der Main?


----------



## FlakZ (3. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1920X1080P@60 und 1920X1080P@144Hz 

Einfach die beste Auflösung finde ich


----------



## Overkee (3. August 2014)

Nativ hab ich eine Auflösung von 1080p, aber meistens spiele ich mit Downsampling, dann hängt die verwendete Auflösung vom Spiel ab. Bei Tomb Raider kann ich maximal mit 1440p spielen, um noch spielbare FPS zu erreichen. Andere Spiele, wie etwa BF3 laufen auch höher noch flüssig.


----------



## gruren03 (3. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1x 2560x1080 und 1x 1920x1080


----------



## Happy1337 (3. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1.920 × 1.080

Wird wohl erst geändert, wenn neue Graka-Generationen mehr leisten und bessere Monitore noch günstiger werden 

mfg


----------



## Lyran (3. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 1.920 × 1.080

Aktuell spiele ich in FullHD. Längerfristig hätte ich Lust auf 2.560 × 1.440, nur sind mir die entsprechenden Monitore noch zu teuer.


----------



## dbilas (3. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 1920x1080
Und das nicht meistens, sondern immer


----------



## iGameKudan (3. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1920x1080

Und wenn Low-Settings entweder zu schlecht aussehen oder es selbst dann nicht mehr reicht 1280x720.


----------



## Donny85 (4. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] Sonstiges

2560x1080
ASUS PB298Q


----------



## Puffin_Haze (4. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Die letzte Antwort ist die Beste


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



Puffin_Haze schrieb:


> Die letzte Antwort ist die Beste


 
Hehe, leider aber für unsere Erwägungen auch die wertärmste.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## N30S (4. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] Sonstiges

2560x1080


----------



## Shinchyko (4. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] Sonstiges

2560*1080 
Asus PB298Q


----------



## bisonigor (4. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

27" im FHD war mir zu wenig, WQHD ist viel  schärfer


----------



## matze7172 (4. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

2560x1080. Hab mir den  LG 34UM65 gegönnt.


----------



## killersb1 (4. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

2560 x 1080 hab einen 21:9 Monitor von LG 29 Zoll

@matze7172: Hat der 34 Zoll nicht eine höhere native Auflösung? Ich meine das wären doch 3440 x 1440.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Üblicherweise 1440p - sofern die Leistung es erlaubt auch das (in jeder Achse) doppelte per DS.


----------



## matze7172 (4. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

@killersb1 : Nein das wäre der LG 34UM95. Hab extra den 65 gewählt damit meine 780Ti nicht so strapaziert wird.


----------



## unre4l (4. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 2560x1440

Sehr oft stößt dabei meine GTX 670 an ihre Grenzen ^^


----------



## alfalfa (4. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Ok, nahezu zwei Drittel (über 60 %) spielen in Full HD und haben Win 7 (ich ja auch).
 Noch Fragen? 

 Natürlich rücken höhere Auflösungen greifbar näher, neue Hardware, die erschwinglicher wird, macht es möglich.
 Aber bei den meisten dürfte das
 1. mit einem Monitorkauf und oft
 2. mit einem Grafikkartenkauf verbunden sein, da höhere Auflösungen mehr Speicher fressen, Leistung fordern und
 3. die ein oder andere CPU aus den frühen Core iX Generationen und leider auch die meisten AMD-Systeme an ihre Grenzen kommen, was dann ggf.
 4. mit einem Mainboardtausch verbunden ist

 was insgesamt doch ziemlich ins Geld gehen kann, wodurch der Mainstream wohl erst einmal weiter in 1080P spielen wird.
 Meine Güte, ich muss schon wirklich unangenehm nah an den Bildschirm gehen und fast schielen, um bei 24" störende Pixel zu erkennen, auch wenn noch höhere Auflösungen natürlich insgesamt geil sind, erst recht bei noch größeren Bildschirmen.
 Aber die Konsolen machen es ja auf absehbare Zeit auch nicht besser. 

 Nennt mich töricht, aber wenn ein Spiel wirklich gut programmiert ist, dann läuft es wie z.B. Grid Autosport in 1080P mit Ultra Details und Texturen, 8x MSAA selbst mit einer GTX 460 noch flüssig und sieht dabei richtig gut aus.
 Noch mehr habe ich gestaunt, das Spiel in 1080P auf einem Athlon II X3 435 und 9600GT mit lumpigen 512 MB mit 2X MSAA und high Details wirklich flüssig spielen zu können. Klar, ist nicht Open World, aber zeigt einfach mal, was mit aktueller und auch mit weniger aktueller bis alter Hardware möglich ist, wenn gut programmiert wird.
 Von daher finde ich Vergleiche eine Spiels auf unterschiedlichen System sehr sinnvoll und bin daran interessiert.

 Und was Win angeht - man kennt doch die Regel, dass nur jedes zweite Windows wirklich gut ist.
 Von daher... mal schauen, wie Win 9 so wird und hoffen, dass DX12 wirklich noch für Win 7 kommt.

 So zumindest meine Gedanken...


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Normalerweise 1080p, aber da ich viele Retrogames zocke, ist eigentlich auch viel 320x200 dabei ^^


----------



## Polyethylen (6. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 2560x1440, da hat die GTX780 auch gut zutun.


----------



## Fabi009 (7. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] Sonstiges

3840 x 1024. Mit drei 1280x1024 Monitoren


----------



## RoccatPlay (7. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 1.920 × 1.080 ist eig. die Hauptauflösung.
Mfg


----------



## Joker-TS (9. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

sorry doppelpost


----------



## Joker-TS (9. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> 1920x1080
> Downsampling kann ich nichts abgewinnen, da zu aufwendig



sowas kann man doch nur sagen wenn man AMD Graka benutz!?!

was is bei "Auflösung in Windows einstellen" zu aufwendig?


----------



## Fear-None (9. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 1920 x 1080
Sieht imo am besten aus.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Das Maximum was mein Monitor hergibt. Also 1280x1024. Gehöre noch zu den Benutzern "antiker" 19" Monitore, wie es so schön in der "PC-Neubau oder Upgrade"-Sonderausgabe hieß


----------



## blackout24 (9. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



Fear-None schrieb:


> [x] 1920 x 1080
> Sieht imo am besten aus.


 
Sowas kann man eigentlich nur sagen, wenn man noch kein 2560x1440 gesehen hat.  Auf 27" ist das immer noch eine höhere Pixeldichte als 1080p auf 22" und nochmal ca. 80% mehr Pixel. Finde ist zur Zeit das der beste Kompromiss zwischen Pixel und Performance. Hat nicht jeder ein Titan Black Quad-SLI Gespann für ein 4K Monitor und die sind meist nur mit TN Panels ausgestattet.


----------



## marvinj (11. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

_[x]1.920 × 1.080_
und das wohl auch noch ne ganze Weile


----------



## -Atlanter- (11. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 1920x1080

Falls meine nächste Grafikkarte eine Geforce wird probier ich auch mal Downsampling aus. Derzeit ist mir das zu kompliziert und die Leistung würde bei aktuellen 3D-Spielen nicht reichen.


----------



## sepei (11. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

je nach game:
[x] 2560x1440 oder
[x] 3 × Noch mehr (3x 2560x1440)


----------



## SnugglezNRW (11. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 1920 x 1080 @ 144
höhere Auflösungen bringen mir zu große fps Einbrüche und wird zudem von mir aus unnötig empfunden.
mir sind 60fps wichtiger wie extrem hohe Auflösungen.


----------



## _VFB_ (12. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] Sonstiges 
Mein Monitor hat 2560x1440 nativ. Zocken tue ich aber meist in 1600x900, weil ich großteils nur CSGO spiele. Alle anderen Spiele auch in WQHD


----------



## GoldenMic (12. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Würde gern meine Auswahl von 1920x1080 auf 2560x1440 ändern.
Geht das noch?


----------



## h_tobi (13. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Full HD, so habe ich noch lange genug Reserven mit meiner 290(x)


----------



## 2mau4you (13. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Ich fände es interessant die Framrate auf der Oculus Rift zu testen.
Ist ja quasi zweimal ein halbiertes Full-HD für 3D?


----------



## thunderofhate (13. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1920 x 1080

Sobald es 2.560 × 1.440 mit 120Hz zu einem vernünftigen Preis gibt, werde ich das ändern.


----------



## KneeDeepInBlood (13. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 3840 x 2160 

Bin schon jetzt im Durchschnitt mit der Leistung unter UHD zufrieden. Mehr, allein schon im Hinblick auf Oculus in CV1 mit UHD (wovon ich stark ausgehe), ist natürlich noch besser und wird sicher nächstens Jahr in einer neuen GraKa enden.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (14. August 2014)

[x] 1920x1080

Bevor man nicht mit angemessenem budget in 4k spielen kann werde ich auch nicht wechseln. 2560x1440 ist zwar nett, aber die monitore kosten teilweise genausoviel wie 4k monitore...


----------



## MARCU5 (17. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 2880 x 1620 (per Downsampling). Wenn die Performance nicht reicht (kam bisher nicht vor) dann geh ich auf Full HD zurück


----------



## BertB (17. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

2560x1080 mit downsampling 3200x1350

zweites setup

3840x2160 nativ


----------



## Marques85 (17. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

mit der neuen Grakka + Asus Swift nur noch in 2560x1444 und mir gefällts tierisch !


----------



## grenn-CB (17. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

_[x] 1.920 × 1.080_


Reicht mir bei einen 21,5" Monitor, wenn ich demnächst auf nen 24" umsteige reicht es mir auch noch aus, hab auch nicht das Bedürfnis nach mehr.


----------



## ludscha (18. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

2880 x 1620


----------



## Bastian90 (18. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 1.680 × 1.050 

Damals hatte ich 2x 24 Zoll FullHD, nun sind es 1x 19 Zoll @ 1440x900 sowie 22 Zoll @ 1650x1050 reicht mir dicke aus


----------



## Soulzerker (18. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Übliche 1920 x 1080 bei flüssigen konstanten 60 fps auf Ultra.  (Ich liebe meine beiden 680 SLI)


----------



## Bastian90 (18. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Wir sind hier nicht zum Schwanzvergleich .


----------



## ShaneGoozeman (20. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

LOL die R9 soll sich nicht langweilen... 

Soll mir mal einer zeigen wie er bei UHD und Grafik auf ultra mit einer R9 290 in einem aktuellen Game auf min.60FPS kommt.

Zocke mit 2 x Full HD (weiß nicht ob das zählt da auf dem zweiten Monitor meist nur die Minimap oder die Temps sind)


----------



## LTB (20. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X]  1.920 × 1.080

Ab und zu Downsampling auf 2560*1440....dafür ist aber meist nicht genug Leistung da


----------



## xpSyk (20. August 2014)

Eigentlich immer FullHD, aber CS:GO in 1024x768. 




LTB schrieb:


> [X]  1.920 × 1.080  Ab und zu Downsampling auf 2560*1440....dafür ist aber meist nicht genug Leistung da



Nicht genug Leistung mit der 7970? Spielst du nur Crysis 3 Maxed out?^^


----------



## LTB (20. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



xpSyk schrieb:


> Nicht genug Leistung mit der 7970? Spielst du nur Crysis 3 Maxed out?^^



Nee das nicht, bin aber ein kleiner AA/SSAA Fetischist 
Und dazu meistens maxed out bzw. dann einzelne Parameter auf Hoch, so das es noch "flüssig" läuft.


----------



## xpSyk (20. August 2014)

Ich hab SGSSAA auch lieber als DS!


----------



## CentralCynus (20. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 1.920 × 1.080 

Mehr packt mein Monitor eh nicht.


----------



## MegaPaulBlart (21. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

full hd, in bf4 habe ich allerdings 125% der auflösung eingestellt, sieht doch etwas besser aus


----------



## mo_ritzl (22. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1080p. Will in den nächsten 2 Jahren dann auf 4k


----------



## DerBeobachter (28. August 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 1920x1200


----------



## bofri (3. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] _3.840 × 2.160 Downsampling wenn die GTX780TI das noch packt, sonst eine niedrigere Downsamplingrate, aber DS eigentlich immer.
_


----------



## RyzA (7. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 1680*1050

Mein LG Monitor ist schon 7 Jahre alt. Wenn der kaputt geht hole ich mir einen Full HD Monitor, wahrscheinlich auch wieder von LG.
Hätte ja gerne einen 27" Zoll Monitor mit hoher Auflösung, aber die sind mir noch zu teuer.


----------



## Cryonics (7. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 1920 x 1080

Meist in der oben genannten Auflösung, manchmal auch angepasst bei älteren Games.
Wenn der dritte XL2402Z endlich auf dem Schreibtisch steht wird in 5.760 × 1.080 gezockt.


----------



## 442 (7. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 1440x900 -> Notebook 

Aber bald dann auch Full HD und vielleicht später mal 2560x1080, geiles Format!


----------



## Kinguin (7. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Full Hd wie viele,und das reicht auch erstmal 
Wenn 4k irgendwann tauglich wird,mit allem drum und dran (60-75hz,GPUs für aktuelle Titel im Preissegment 200-300€,IPS),dann hole ich mir einen 4k Monitor


----------



## eRaTitan (7. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1.920 × 1.080 ist ja übelst Mainstream ich glaub ich muss wechseln..


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (7. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

2.560 x 1.080
3.840 x 1.620
5.120 x 2.160


----------



## Otep (10. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] Sonstiges (Kommentar im Thread)
21:9 ~ 2560*1080


----------



## ToNtaub3 (12. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 3 × Full HD: 5.760 × 1.080   

 und ja, eine gute alte 7970 OC schafft das


----------



## elitechakuza (13. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1920x1080 mit einem HP x2301


----------



## HighEnd111 (13. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

FHD reicht lockerstens aus


----------



## SpatteL (13. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Noch ist es [x]1680x1050
Wenn ich mir Anfang 2015 einen neuen Monitor kaufe, wird es sicher ein 21:9 mit 3440×1440px, vielleicht auch ein curved.

MfG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (13. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> *Eure Ergebnisse haben großes Gewicht, denn sie bestimmen mit, wie wir in den kommenden Monaten Grafikkarten testen.*


*

Um einen neuen Trend zu schaffen, sollten ihr nicht nur auf vorhandene Systeme schauen.
Wir träumen alle von 4k, obwohl wir vermutlich überwiegend 1920 x1080 nutzen. Nur wenn
ihr für uns die Grenzen des Machbaren testet, kaufen wir das auch. 

Welche Mittelklasse Karte man nimmt, ist dagegen reichlich egal, geht es um Preisunterschiede
von 20,-€.*


----------



## amien (13. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1920x1080, klassisch FullHD. Für alles andere wird die Grafikkarte zu laut.


----------



## usopia (14. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] _1.920 × 1.080...

_...wie die große Mehrheit hier_.
_Ich hätte ja schon gerne einen Monitor mit wenigstens 2560er Auflösung aber wenn schon, dann mit 120/144 Hz. Dieses Feature möchte ich nicht mehr abgeben. Werde frühestens Mitte kommenden Jahres mal über einen Monitor-Neukauf nachdenken und hoffe, daß bis dahin die Preise für mehr Pixel etwas gefallen sind. Eine schnellere Grafikkarte wäre bei höherer Auflösung wohl auch wieder fällig und dann wird es leider schnell teuer.


----------



## Fabi_habie (15. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 1920x1080


----------



## HardcoreKoH (15. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] Sonstiges (Kommentar im Thread)
2560x1080. Wenn das Spiel nicht kompatibel sein sollte, dann halt natürlich (gezwungenermaßen) 1920x1080...


----------



## blnkaby (17. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

5760x 1080 (3x Full HD) egal was ich Spiele. Wenn es technisch nicht anders geht und das Spiel geht nur in Full HD, dann ist es halt so.


----------



## ebastler (17. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1920*1080...
Mal schauen, was meine 290X dann so von Downsampling hält... Bislang mangelte es mir dafür immer an Rohleistung


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (21. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1080P !

Reicht mir noch'n weilchen.


----------



## Rodolfos (22. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1920x1080 bisher, aber seid der gtx 970 und DSR versuche ich mich im Downsampling und hatte schon 2550x1440 aktiv. gehe aber noch weiter


----------



## TroaX (22. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1.680 X 1.050
Und nächstes langfristiges Ziel sind 1.920 X 1.080
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!!!


----------



## Amon (22. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

2560x1440 per downsamplen

Edith: Auflösung


----------



## LalalukaOC (23. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Benutze zwar 1920*1080 auf dem Lappi aber es soll bald ein Korea-WQHD für den Stand PC ran


----------



## Shiyoo (26. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

4K, alles andere ist Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (26. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Normalerweise zocke ich auf 1920x1080...

Aber seitdem ich GeDoSaTo entdeckt habe, zocke ich Spiele wie COD-MW1,2,3; TDU2; C&C3; Assassins Creed 3 etc. auf 3840x2160 (Downsampling); 
Modernere Spiele (BF4, Watch Dogs, Metro LL etc.) zocke ich auf 1080p.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (26. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



Shiyoo schrieb:


> 4K, alles andere ist Kindergeburtstag.


 
Ja...und in 5 Jahren wird man das zu 4K sagen 

Da zocken wir dann alle in 8K oder 16K DDD


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (26. September 2014)

Shiyoo schrieb:


> 4K, alles andere ist Kindergeburtstag.



Wenn man mit 30hz auskommt und nen paar tausender in hardware investiert...


----------



## BertB (26. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

gehen 60Hz


----------



## Shiyoo (26. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Mein Samsung hat 60Hz..


----------



## Tr1ckSilv3r (29. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1920x1080 wie die Meisten hier. Für 2k oder 4k reicht meine GTX 770 nicht aus. Geschweigedenn der Monitor.


----------



## shadie (29. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Laptop               1366 x 716
Desktop             1920 x 1080


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (29. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



Tr1ckSilv3r schrieb:


> 1920x1080 wie die Meisten hier. Für 2k oder 4k reicht meine GTX 770 nicht aus. Geschweigedenn der Monitor.


 
Ich hab auch ne GTX770 mit nem Full-HD (1920x1080) Monitor und ich zocke ältere Spiele 4K. Dazu benutze ich "GeDoSaTO". (Downsampling)
Funktioniert Prima

Kann ich dir empfehlen wenn du es mal probieren möchtest


----------



## King-of-Kings (30. September 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 2560x1080


----------



## Lightstrid3r (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1280x800 und 1366x768
Notebooks


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



Tr1ckSilv3r schrieb:


> 1920x1080 wie die Meisten hier. Für 2k oder 4k reicht meine GTX 770 nicht aus. Geschweigedenn der Monitor.


 
Full HD ist "2K". 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Full HD ist "2K".
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Korrektur: Full-HD ist 1K. 

Wenn 4K die 4 Fache Auflösung von Full-HD ist, dann MUSS Full-HD 1K sein.
2K wären 2880x1620.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Die "K"-Angabe (K = Kilo = Tausend) bezieht sich stets auf die Horizontalpixel und wird gerundet. 1.920 × 1.080 ist ergo 2K, 2.880 × 1.620 dann 3K und 3.840 × 2.160 respektive 4.096 × 2.160 logischerweise 4K. MSI wirbt übrigens selbst mit 3K-Displays bei einigen Gaming-Notebooks. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## edge1984 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Laptop 1280 x 800 
Desktop 1920 x 1080
Retro Desktop 1024 x 768


----------



## cultraider (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Full HD aufm PC Monitor und aufm TV

Ältere Spiele in 3840 downgesampled (geiles wort )

und ps3 naja die meisten halt 720p


----------



## SoCloseToToast (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1080p. Aber für Anfang nächstes Jahr steht ein 27" 1440p Monitor auf der Liste. 4k halte ich aktuell noch für zu früh. Sonst würde es ein 28-32" 4K Monitor werden


----------



## Josch59 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

2.560 x 1.080


----------



## phila_delphia (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] Nvidia-Mobil-GPU, Angabe im Thread:

GTX 680m @958/2344 (1V)

Gruß

phila


PS: Könntet Ihr zur neuen mobilen Generation 980m/970m einen ausführlichen Test mit Vergleich zu den Desktopkarten bringen? Das wäre Klasse. Danke


----------



## Pegasos (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 1.920×1.080


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X]1366x768(lapi und Fernseher)


aber die Umfrage zeigt doch eins deutlich, die ach so vielen 4k experten die es so im Forum gibt zeigen sich hier seltsamer weise nicht


----------



## ramme223 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

LG 34 UM 65 @ *2560x1080* ->DownSampling auf *3840x1620* |*21:9* Kino-Format|


----------



## Sebbi12392 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1980x1080 bzw. 2560x1440 mit Downsampling.


----------



## TECRIDER (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Full HD 1920x1080p auf allen einschließlich Lapi.


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

FHD & DSR FTW 
Also bis 4k DS


----------



## Dxr2k5 (12. Oktober 2014)

1080p


----------



## matti30 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Full HD 1920x1080p


----------



## Sliwowitz (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

2560x1080


----------



## Nilelefant (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

5040x1050  3x22" mit ner Matrox Triple Head


----------



## valandil (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] Sonstiges

2560 x 1080

Die Auswahlmöglichkeit sollte doch noch Platz finden, oder?  immerhin sind die 29" (bzw auch größer) mit Cinema-Auflösung nicht mehr so unpopulär.


----------



## derHotze (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Nativ 2048x1152

Sowie 4096x2304 Downsampling


----------



## Guru4GPU (20. Oktober 2014)

1280x1024 +4xAA, 75Hz 19"


----------



## Farning (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Sonstige: 2560 x 1080. Wann schafft ihr es endlich 21:9 HD Ultrawide Auflösungen in eure Tests und Umfragen aufzunehmen?!


----------



## Grim3001 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 1920x1080 auf 43"


----------



## Grim3001 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Fazit: Keiner Xbox dieser Welt kann Halo 1 so scharf darstellen.


 
 Was ich immer sage ...


----------



## DKK007 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 1920x1200


----------



## DjFrostwolf (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

5760x1080 auf 3x BenQ GL2450 60hz - Zukünftig wohl auf 3x BenQ XL2720z bei 144hz


----------



## savage-fg (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 2560x1080

Joa,fehlt immer noch !!!!!


----------



## R1t4l1n (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 1920x1200 auf 24" seit 2007


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1920x1200 u das in 16:10


----------



## TerrorPuschel (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x] 2560x1080


----------



## Shub Niggurath (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x]* 2560x1600* seit 2008.


FHD = Steinezeit! 

und die Next-Gähn-Konsolen aka Technologiebremsen können noch nicht mal das in vernünftigen Bildraten


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> [x]* 2560x1600* seit 2008.
> 
> 
> FHD = Steinezeit!
> ...



Naja solange die 2560x1600 Monitore so teuer sind , für nen guten muss man immer noch 300+ hinlegen, was den meisten(mich eingeschlossen) wahrscheinlich zu viel ist. Ich hol mir erst einen wenn es die mit IPS/VA Panel für max. 200 gibt, so wie aktuell bei FHD.


----------



## Shurchil (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Je nach Game, ob die Kantenglättung gut ist oder nicht und ob meine Graka 50+ FPS packt. Wenn nicht -> nativ.
Nativ: 2560x1080 (21:9)
DS: 3840x1620 (21:9)


----------



## xSpraTe (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Aufgrund meines Bildschirms nur mit 1360x768.
Ich persönlich brauche kein Full-HD. Ich kann mich auch mit der Auflösung zufrieden geben.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*



Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> [x]* 2560x1600* seit 2008.
> 
> 
> FHD = Steinezeit!
> ...


 
Hehe, noch einer – mein 1600p-LCD feierte vor ein paar Wochen seinen fünften Geburtstag. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PepperID (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Full HD 1920x1080p spiele allerdings auch auf einem Notebook.


----------



## iKimi22 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

HD Ready beim PC
1600x900 beim laptop


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (3. November 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[X] 1920x1080

Finde ich ist noch vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## drstoecker (22. November 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

2560x1080


----------



## SaftSpalte (23. November 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

2560x1080 Teilweise mit Flawless Widscreen ...  Einen 21:9 Bildschirm kaufe ich mir gerne auch in Zukunft . 

Mit downsampling geht es bei mir so ca 3156x1400  oder soo.. nutze DS nicht mehr .




AN PCGH :  Fügen doch mal bitte dies 21:9 Sache bei euch ein . Ein Standart wird es nicht mehr bekommen ,aber es gibt Menschen die sowas besitzen ^^


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. November 2014)

2560x1080 in paar Tagen wenn mein Monitor kommt.

@^ +1 habe mir so einen bestellt weil es ihm 60-70€ billiger als normal gab.


----------



## Ruhrpott (23. November 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

2560 x 1080 

29" mit 21:9 !


----------



## Berserkervmax (29. November 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

21/9
2560x1080

Geht zum Glück mitlerweile bei fast allen Spielen Nativ.
Wenn nicht helfen meist Tools

Möchte auf die extra Breite nicht mehr verzichten !


----------



## norse (30. November 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

2560 x 1080 -> Der BIldschirm hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## a3r0x1 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

... 2560 x 1080    21:9.....


----------



## Therianthropie (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

2560x1080


----------



## BertB (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

ein 21:9 jagt den nächsten 
halte auch sehr viel von dem seitenverhältnis
nutze auch einen mit 2560x1080,
meist mit downsampling 3200x1350


----------



## grenn-CB (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Ich hatte mir auch schonmal über legt einen zu kaufen, gar nicht mal zum spielen sondern für den Desktopbetrieb da man so ja viel besser zwei Fenster nebeneinander Platzierten kann, sind ja von der Auflösung her fast nichts anderes wie zwei 1280x1024 Monitore.
Aber beim spielen würde ich doch erstmal lieber bei 16:9 bleiben.
Vielleicht ändert sich das ja bald mit der GTX 970.


----------



## Tupi (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Da fehlt 2560 x 1080 ... (21:9 Ultrawide)


----------



## Eddyloveland (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Je nach Spiel aber meistens 1920x1080


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

1920x1200 16:10!! reicht völlig aus


----------



## PCGH_Phil (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

_[x]2.720 × 1.700 (AMD-Downsampling)

_Dank VSR nun praktisch durchgehend in 2.560 × 1.600.  Endlich easy Downsampling mit AMD plus bessere Bildqualität als per Hack. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein paar mehr Optionen, bis dann endlich mal eine Grafikkarte kommt, mit der ich in 4K halbwegs anständig spielen kann.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

[x]1920x1080

Spiele immer noch fast alles in FHD. In manchen Spielen jetzt auch dank VSR 2560x1440.


----------



## MonGoLo (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

normalerweise im nativen 1080p, seit neuestem aber 3200x1800 AMD-downsampling (endlich!), oder 1440p, je nach leistungshunger des spiels. wenn nur endlich GeDoSaTo bei mir funzen würde, dann je nach spiel gerne auch 4K oder höher... 

(wenn man einma mit ner höheren auflösung gezockt hat kommt einem alles andere nurnoch wie blasses, farbloses, kantiges geflimmer vor :-3)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielt ihr meistens? (2014)*

Neustart: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...er-aufloesung-spielt-ihr-meistens-2015-a.html

MfG,
Raff


----------

